
macOS: It’s time to take the next step - epaga
https://medium.com/@ajambrosino/macos-it-s-time-to-take-the-next-step-ee7871ccd3c7#.yx6d97u3j
======
herbst
Its funny when mac users imagine the next mac and always looks exactly like
mac.

